# Is there an OSX game like Ambrosia's 'Swoop'?



## owen-b (Aug 10, 2008)

Hiya,

Just had a pang to play Swoop but it doesn't work on OSX 

Has anyone else made a game like Swoop, with the same blend of classic Galaxian gameplay and polished presentation?

Cheers.


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2008)

Ambrosia should port their old games to the iPhone. Some would rock (and make lotsa money).


----------

